# Canning soup/stew question



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm sure this subject has been covered, but I thought I'd still ask.

I have two different soups that I love to make and being single I generally have quite a bit left over. Well most of the time I'll freeze some of it and eat again later. But what I'd really like to do is put it up in jars.

I do canning of fresh veggies. But as we know you are cooking them in the jar. The soup won't work like that, I think. I want to save what is left of a batch I make. 

Soooo, how should I go about it. Admittedly I haven't looked in my Blue Book or anything else, for that matter. Just figured I get some good advise here. (Probably tell me to look in my Blue Book huh...)

Thanks in advance for your replies! :2thumb:

Jimmy


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Unless you truly like mushy vegetables, you may want to make your soup as if you are going to can it and remove enough for a meal rather than canning the leftovers.


----------



## cpiano (Aug 7, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> Unless you truly like mushy vegetables, you may want to make your soup as if you are going to can it and remove enough for a meal rather than canning the leftovers.


Agree! Still I have done it....beef stew and hamburger soup work best, but they do become mush....still we like them and just have to get accustomed to the texture. DH's grandmother canned every left over. I always loved her soup and they were mush.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I did a layers stew.... Browned my beef pieces, just a little bit....

And started layering, potatoes, onions, carrots, celery whatever you want!, raw... Then I took a good boiling beef broth, poured over everything and canned...

Now it's horrible to say, but four different folks that I gave them to say they were wonderful, I haven't even tried my own stew!!! 

But it was easy, I did pints.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I did a layers stew.... Browned my beef pieces, just a little bit....
> 
> And started layering, potatoes, onions, carrots, celery whatever you want!, raw... Then I took a good boiling beef broth, poured over everything and canned...
> 
> ...


I also did that DJ, but I used chicken........turned out great. I also canned some cooked beef stew too, haven't tasted it but it sure looks good.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I guess I need to regroup.

Jimmy


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it will be easier than you think...

Checkout Canning Granny

http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I think it will be easier than you think...
> 
> Checkout Canning Granny
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/


Thanks for the link! That is going to be a much used site...

Jimmy


----------



## HeySus (Nov 18, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I think it will be easier than you think...
> 
> Checkout Canning Granny
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/


Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting the link to Canning Granny's blog. It's absolutely chock full of recipes and she gives such great instructions and love the photos she posts as well. Thanks again!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I think it will be easier than you think...
> 
> Checkout Canning Granny
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/


Awesome link! :thankyou:


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> I'm sorry I'm sure this subject has been covered, but I thought I'd still ask.
> 
> I have two different soups that I love to make and being single I generally have quite a bit left over. Well most of the time I'll freeze some of it and eat again later. But what I'd really like to do is put it up in jars.
> 
> ...


I can the left over or fully cooked soups and stews all the time and don't think they are overcooked or mushy a bit.


----------

